# Question about Belle



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I have a question that I was hoping I could get your opinions on. Last night Belle was standing up and all of a sudden her back legs went out from under her. She tried to get up but had a difficult time. Then she had a hard time walking, she looked “drunk”. ☹ I laid her down and kept stroking her head and rubbing her ears. She calmed down, (she looked scared when it happened), and looked better. I did notice that her eyes were moving back and forth rapidly. Chance’s eyes did that when he had his vestibular episode, but his was much worse and lasted a little over 24 hours. I don’t think it was vestibular with Belle because it only lasted a couple of minutes and then she was better. Her eyes were back to normal and she was walking normally. Can an episode of vestibular be that short in duration? She seems ok today. She ate her breakfast and lunch and is now resting. Thanks...


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Sounds more like a transient ischemic episode to me. Best get to the vet ASAP to figure out what is going on.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

What you're describing sounds similar to a stroke. 

I would contact your Vet.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

The reason I haven’t called her vet was because when it happened to Chance his vet said that there was nothing they could do and that he should get better on his own. She also said that as long as he’s still eating and drinking, (which Belle is), and is improving, she didn’t need to see him. And right now Belle’s fine. I took her with me to buy her treats and she was super happy to go in the car and in the store. But I’ll call to see if they can see her tomorrow. She’s due for blood work, so I’ll probably have that done.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

My Tawny started falling down from back leg weakness when she was close to 12 years old. It happened just occasionally when she was standing on the wood floor eating her meals. I don't think her eyes were doing anything abnormal. It was just diagnosed as an old age thing for her. I would wonder about a seizure or stroke because of the eye thing but I sure hope it is not anything that serious. I agree a vet consult seems right. Best wishes that it's nothing too bothersome for sweet Belle.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Belle saw a different vet today, same office though. I really liked her. Her ears checked out okay, (I had read that a vestibular episode could be caused by an ear infection). The vet treated both ears for yeast just in case something was brewing. She felt that what Belle experienced was probably a seizure. ? But whatever it was, she definitely thought it was connected to old age. I then asked how old she thought Belle was, (every doctor she’s seen have only said “over 10”). She told me that she thought Belle was _at least_ 13 years old. Quite a bit older than the rescue put her at. She was a stray so I’ll never know for sure. 

Doesn’t matter at all though. Belle saved me from my grief and I will always be there for her. ?


----------

